

Advice request upon Quality Control statistics for predictive modelling? - Zenst
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+DanEastwood/posts/hhTdtYxqbE3

======
Zenst
A statistician at Medical College in the article is after advise for a good
cause regarding and I quote "I want to be able to predict fever up to 24 hours
before it occurs."

So any help can only be a good thing.

